
The End of Meaningless Jobs Will Unleash the World’s Creativity - hourislate
http://singularityhub.com/2016/08/23/the-end-of-meaningless-jobs-will-unleash-the-worlds-creativity/
======
red_blobs
We have more free time now than we've had in all of history and most people
just don't use that free time for creative endeavors.

"Kurzweil is proof that passion produces productivity, as is almost every
prolific artist, writer, musician and entrepreneur"

I think Kirzweil giving our society too much credit. To be an artist, writer,
musician, or an entrepreneur, it takes a mix of discipline and intelligence.
The vast majority of the population would rather sit in front of their
television (or now, computer) and watch reality TV than spend 8 hours a day
writing, learning music, or working on a business.

"Automation allows for the possibility of exactly this type of diversification
of interests, without the violence and upheaval usually associated with the
attempts to get there."

I'm wondering how this will be accomplished. Automation isn't AI and If I'm
putting all of my passion into making a living, it's pretty likely the person
that is chasing their passion will be paid for by the fruits of my labor. At
some point, more and more people like me will either stop and the system will
break down or rebel, which will result in violence.

"The Internet has already democratized information, allowing many to become
experts in fields in which they have no formal education or training"

I argue the opposite: It's made many people think they are 'experts in the
field' when reality is much different.

"The future of technology may allow for each of us to become masters in many
fields, expanding the abilities of our bodies and our minds."

We have so much free education (many ivy league schools have free online
classes), the Internet is free in nearly every library in every city in the
US, yet I don't see an increase in experts or intelligence.

"Just imagine a world where that output is expanded exponentially."

This would only be reality if we created smarter-than-human AI or some sort of
bran implant.

